# Whois auf Domainliste



## HeinerK (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Liste mit Domains, von denen ich gerne wüsste welche noch frei sind.

Ich habe erst angefangen auf der Linux-Console mit dem Programm whois herumzubasteln, bin dabei dann aber schnell auf die Grenzen gestroßen, weil ich nicht nur de-Domains habe, sondern auch com,net,org usw.

Ich arbeite auf einem Linux-Server. Programmtechnisch wäre also alles möglich, was auch der Console läuft. (PHP, Perl, Shellscript...).

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Heiner


----------



## schwarzfahrer (26. Dezember 2004)

Also eine autmatisierte Lösung kann ich dir momentan leider nicht anbieten, aber bei united-domains kannst du so ziemlich alle TLD's gleichzeitig abfragen...


----------

